# Wooden boxes/alternatives



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

someone has had a stand at Bradford every year selling them but they tend to work out quite expensive if you have to pay for someone elses skill.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I bought a load of lab cages from ebay. I don't have a diy bone either! The ones I got are 36cm long, 28cm wide and 20cm high. I did have to buy 30 of them, but they only cost £6 each including the postage. I also bought 10 smaller ones (33cm long, 15cm wide and 30cm high) which I thought might be useful for transport or keeping single bucks in. I also have a couple of mini dunas and a couple of mickey maxes too.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Lab cages rock! I bought mine secondhand from a chap on eBay - probably the same bloke as you, Julie. Mine worked out at about £6 each too. You could have a look at the 'Post Your Set-Ups' thread in environment for some ideas, Kathy.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know how much they cost to buy but to make they cost us £5 each.We have the wood cut to size at b & q.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I use Marchioro Aquazoo 16s - plastic tanks. I find these easy to clean and disinfect unlike wood, and also not as heavy!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

This is the Marchioro site with the tank measurements: 
http://www.marchioro.it/en/sezione_pesci_rettili_aquari_per_pesci.html

The brand can be hard to get now and expensive but you can buy similar tanks that are I think called Faunariums, with black lids. I have some of these too and they are pretty much the same for all intents and purposes.
http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/Details.aspx?CatId=1024&ParentId=1012&ProdId=1230


----------

